
Ask HN: How do you query and manage creds for multiple DBs - slo-dev
I&#x27;ve been a developer for 12 years. I work with multiple apps in multiple environments (local dev stage prod) each with their own DB. Some MySQL, some postgres.<p>Every single time I need to make a query, I need to open the right desktop client or terminal and copy-paste or recreate a query. Wondering if there&#x27;s a better approach I&#x27;ve just missed out on.<p>1. How do you keep track of queries for each DB? 
2. How do you keep track of creds for each DB?
3. How do you share queries and results with other devs?
======
clintonb
Put the data in a data warehouse. RedShift and Google Big Query allow for
saved queries that can be accessed by other users with their own accounts.

